# Get this baby out



## jedioliver

Bonjour a tous,

Mon premier message sur ce forum.

Je consulte très régulièrement le dictionnaire en ligne mais là je ne suis pas arrivé à trouver de traduction bien pertinente.

Je cherche en fait à traduire l’idée qu’on puisse prendre quelque chose avec un certain plaisir, une certaine ardeur même pour ensuite l’utiliser de toutes ces forces.
Il s’agit en fait d’un matériel de sport dont j’aimerais faire comprendre aux utilisateurs qu’une fois qu’ils auront enlever la housse, alors ils devront se donner à fond pour l’exploiter.

Je ne veux pas que cette expression soit trop agressive non plus. Cela reste du sport.

J’avais pensé aux expressions suivantes :

- Get this baby out !
- Punch this baby out !
- Kick this baby out !

Je ne sais pas si les nuances entre chacune de ces expressions sont très fortes et si elles sont réellement adaptées à l’idée que je recherche.

J’emploi le terme de baby car il est assez vague. Ce matériel sera sans doute décliné en plusieurs tailles et il serait trop restrictif alors de qualifier clairement l’appareil.

Je précise que pour l’instant il s’agit d’un projet d’étude sans ambition commerciale.

Merci a tous de votre aide.
Si vous avez des conseils ou des propositions plus adaptées, n'hésitez pas a m'en faire part.

Olivier


----------



## bloomiegirl

_*Bienvenue au forum, Olivier!*_ 

How about: _Take this baby for a spin!_ Sort of like a test drive.


----------



## cropje_jnr

En Australie "_Get this baby crankin'!_", ou quelque chose dans le genre, pourrait convenir, mais je ne sais pas si "_cranking_" si dit aussi couramment ailleurs...


----------



## lachryma

I second bloomiegirl's- it's exactly what I would offer as a translation. As for cropje, it definitely works too, although it is not as common here in the US.


----------



## jedioliver

Hi friends,

Thank you for all your answers.

Well, I am afraid the first idiom: "_Take this baby for a spin!"_ is a little bit too long to use. I am looking for a shorter idiom.

Is there a way to shorten "for a spin" in a one and only word?...

The second idiom could be ok but if it is only used in australia, it's a little bit of a shame.

Perhaps do you have other ideas?

Anyway, thank you for your help and time.

Olivier


----------



## jedioliver

I was also wondering if the idioms I gave as examples are really bad.
What is for example the exact meaning of "Get this baby out"? 

Thanks.

Olivier


----------



## Spleen

Personally, I like "Take this baby for a spin". and "Get this baby crankin'" doesn't shock me (in US English) as it reminds me of those old cars that needed to be cranked up to get them moving.


----------



## bloomiegirl

jedioliver said:


> I was also wondering if the idioms I gave as examples are really bad.
> What is for example the exact meaning of "Get this baby out"?
> [...]



"Get this baby out !" sounds to me like "enlevez le bébé!" 
"Punch this baby out !" sounds to me like "donnez un coup de poing au bébé!"
"Kick this baby out !" sounds to me like "renvoyez (lourdez?) le bébé!"



jedioliver said:


> [...]Well, I am afraid the first idiom: "_Take this baby for a spin!"_ is a little bit too long to use. I am looking for a shorter idiom.
> 
> Is there a way to shorten "for a spin" in a one and only word?...



_*Olivier, what's the equivalent short sentence in French? 
*_


----------



## boy_on_the_christmas_tree

en lisant le titre de ce "fil" j'ai pensé d'abord qu'il s'agit d'une question de sagefemme. dans les 3 versions que tu as donné je trouve aucune "acceptable" pour le thème que tu recherche. prends plutot une de ceux que les autres t'ont proposé.


----------



## jedioliver

Merci de vos réponses.

J'ai du mal à vous donner un phrase en français pouvant traduire exactement ce que je cherche a faire passer comme message.

Ce serait quelque chose du genre: "Prenez cet engin et faite le hurler!".
L'idée à transmettre et d'exploiter l'engin de toutes ces forces ou de penser qu'il ai peur que vous l'exploitiez tellement vous allez tapper fort...

J'aime bien l'idée de "baby" pour personnaliser l'engin en question.

Je pensais aussi au mot "Freak" et une expression du genre "Freak this baby out!".
Avec l'idée de faire paniquer l'objet...

N'oubliez pas qu'il s'agit d'un mateiel de sport et que certaines expressions imagées peuvent convenir.

Merci a tous encore un fois.

Olivier


----------



## dewsy

Just to add a variation

Let's get this baby rolling
Let's roll this baby out.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Freak this baby out = _faire peur à ce bébé. _

Mais tu pourrais certainement dire "_check this baby out!_" (dans le sens de "ça vaut la peine d'y jeter un coup d'oeil !"). Mais je pense que cela ne permet pas trop de transmettre l'idée recherchée d'encourager le public à exploiter à fond le produit - alors "_take this baby for a spin_" ou "_get this baby crankin'"_ ou même le "_get this baby rolling_" de dewsy me semblent mieux adaptés.


----------



## jedioliver

Merci de vos réponses...y a de bonnes idées là...

Est-ce que "Roll this baby out!" pourrait convenir?...
Je voudrais quelque chose d'assez court tout de même, qui claque bien...

Merci


----------



## coolchick

Je dirais "Let's bust this one out!" ou "Let's rock this baby!" (puisque tu aimes _tant_ le baby...)

Cheers!
C


----------



## jedioliver

...bien aussi...merci...

mais est-il tjs necessaire de mettre le "let's" devant?
c'est ce qui rend ces expression un peu trop longue a chaque fois...

quelque chose du genre "Rock this baby!" est-il posible aussi?...

merci...

Olivier


----------



## coolchick

jedioliver said:


> ...bien aussi...merci...
> 
> mais est-il tjs necessaire de mettre le "let's" devant?
> c'est ce qui rend ces expression un peu trop longue a chaque fois...
> 
> quelque chose du genre "Rock this baby!" est-il posible aussi?...
> 
> merci...
> 
> Olivier


 
Certainement!!


----------



## jedioliver

merci...

alors dans un monde ideal, mon choix serait le suivant:

1 - Freak this baby (out?)!
2 - Rock this baby
3 - Crank this baby( up?)

Es-ce que tout ça conviendrait?...


----------



## jedioliver

Plus personne pour me répondre?...j'ia encore besoin de votre aide...


----------



## dewsy

I like "crank this baby up". Personal opinion


----------



## jedioliver

Merci...

Et si je cherche a transmettre l'idée de faire peur au "bébé" a l'interieur de la housse protectrice?
Et ce que "Freak the baby!" conviendrait mieux alors?

Le fait est que je n'aimes pas trop "crank" car j'ai l'impression qu'il s'utilise essentiellement pour une auto. Or l'article de sport en question en est quand même essez éloigné.

Dans ce cas là, je pensais que "Rock the baby!" pourrait alors mieux convenir. Ce terme me semble plus neutre.

Merci encore de votre aide.


----------



## Spleen

Bonjour,

Comme on ne sait pas de quel article il s'agit, en effet, on a brassé large.

Ceci dit. "Rock this baby!" me semble parfait. En mettant "Rock the baby!", il y a quelque chose qui manque, à mon sens.


----------



## George French

I think the old chestnut

*Just open the box! **(& you will know this is for you)* fits what you are looking for.

Used a lot in UK so c'est passe

Try the marketing men....


----------



## jedioliver

Et bien en fait il s'agit d'une raquette de tennis avec un look un peu sympa que j'ai déssiné.

J'aimerais mettre sur la housse un slogan choc pour que l'utilisateur ai envie de tapper de toutes ses forces avec...

C'est vrai que "Rock this baby!" pourrait alors convenir.

Mais si je veux transmettre l'idée que la raquette a peur d'etre utilisée, est-ce que "Freak this baby!" conviendrait alors?

Le fait est que ce slogan doit aussi être agréable a l'oeil une fois écrit sur la housse et la police de caractère que j'utilise ne donne pas grand chose avec le mot rock. Il y a plus de possibilitè avec freak.

Tout ça ce travail de A a Z...

Merci


----------



## pulsar29

Si c'est une raquette....Smash me silly! OK peut-être un peu trop provoc...
Encore plus équivoque, "spank me hard!"....et l'idée de "baby" est + ou - suggérée... 

J'aime assez l'idée d'utiliser "me" pour personnaliser la raquette.


----------



## dewsy

Spank me hard . Ok pour un pub sado-maso

Let's get this baby bouncing (bouncing baby/bouncing balls)


----------



## Spleen

Merci. Vous m'avez bien fait rire. Ceci dit : "Smash me silly" n'est pas mal du tout !


----------



## jedioliver

merci de vos réponses...

c'est  vrai que "Smash me silly!" a l'air sympa mais je tiens quand meme a ce que ce ne soit pas trop provoq'.

ça passerait bien ou c'est vraiment trop limite? y a quand meme un double sens un peu équivoque non?...

est-ce que "smash it silly!" ou "smash this ball silly!" ne seraient pas un peu plus raisonnable quand meme?...

merci encore, on avance...


----------



## jedioliver

l'idée en fait c'est de "faire parler la poudre!"...
la voilà la traduction en francais que je cherche depuis deux jours...


----------



## jedioliver

C vrai Dookie que le terme _"baby"_ devient un peu futile là alors autant l'oublier.
Surtout que si la présence des _"up, out, down"_ est impérative, alors l'expression devient un peu longue et perd en coherence.

Autant utiliser alors _"it" _ou _"ball"_ peut etre si l'expression le suggère.

Pour ce qui est du geste, il n'est pas si particulier que ça. Il s'agit juste de coup droit, revers et autres gestes habituels au tennis mais à la façon d'Agassi......

J'aimais bien "Smash it up!" ou "Smash this ball up!" mais je me rend compte qu'il y a la notion de détruire ou casser derrière le terme smash. Même si c'est aussi un terme tennistique, il ne faudrait pas que àa prete trop a confusion. Le but n'est quand meme pas de casser la raquette sur le court ni la figure de son adversaire....

Les expressions "crank this baby up" et "Let's get this baby rolling" conviennent bien semble-t-il mais j'ai l'impression qu'elles sont peu uttilisées et il ne faut pas oublier que des français aussi sont censé comprendre. C'est pourquoi les termes _"rock", "smash", "hit" ou "push"_ conviendraient mieux je pense. On les entend plus souvent quand même.

Je pensais pas que ce serait si compliqué que ça......

Merci encore...


----------



## jedioliver

"hit it loud!" peut etre?...


----------



## El Dookie

"Smash it through, now!"
"Smash it right through, now!"
"hit it hard!"
....
still thinking


----------



## El Dookie

"blast it away now!" aaaaaah voila, j'aime bien çui la, si c'etait écrit sur la pochette, avec le "now" ça fait plus genre "maintenant que tu l'as entre les mains, fais ça"


----------



## coolchick

Si tu utilises 'Rock...baby', faudrait dire "Rock THIS baby" et non 'the' car sinon cela semblerait comme si tu parlais vraiment d'un enfant.

Je n'aime pas du tout 'freak', ca ne se dit pas.... apart "freak out" qui veut dire autre chose! 


Mais vu que c'est une raquette de tennis, je dirais:

"SMASH IT OUT!"

Ceci élimine la notion de 'dommage' avec smash it UP, car en utilisant OUT, ce n'es pas un terme utilisé normalement, mais qui a quand meme du sens.
C


----------



## jedioliver

merci de ces nouvelles réponses...

alllez, on va se decider entre:

1 - Smash it out!

2 - Hit it hard!

3 - Hit it loud! (que j'aime bien parce qu'y a une notion de bruit de balle frappée fort, mais je sais pas si c'est correct)

A vos votes......

Merci encore de votre aide a tous.

O


----------



## Spleen

Alors, je vote (it's an election day) pour :
Hit it loud!


----------



## chopa

I'll vote for 'smash it hard/away'  or as the Americans would say  ' whack it hard'.(i presume)


----------



## coolchick

'Hit it loud' doesn't make any sense to me... you can't hit something 'loudly' and it doesn't refer to any intensity of the hit, just the volume.... it's just odd to me.

What about "Blast it!" 

..which can refer to a hard hit and a loud noise at once!


----------



## jedioliver

Well, it's true "Blast it!" would be better but as I told you I am looking for an idiom that can easily be understood by french people.

I'm afraid "blast" is a little bit too difficult to understand.
That's why I thought the word "Hit" could be used instead.

I did not expect it would be so complicated to find the correct idiom...I am lost now......


----------



## Wunibald

Snap it out and let it rip!


----------



## jedioliver

two mores...


----------



## bloomiegirl

And one more... How about: "Hit those aces!"


----------



## Spleen

Along the same order: Ace it! (from tennis and the idea of excelling)


----------

